# CVS Server aufsetzen, wie?



## Snape (22. November 2005)

Moin,
ich wollte "mal eben" einen CVS Server aufsetzen und habe dazu CVSNT installiert.
Nu habe ich natürlich ein paar Fragen, weil das Programm trotz "Anleitung" nicht gerade selbsterklärend ist.
Ich habe in der RepositoryConfiguration den ServerName 'cvsloher' eingetragen und via 'Add' folgendes hinzugefügt:
Location: C:\CVSLoher\Test
Name: /CVSLoher/Test (wurde automatisch gesetzt)

1. Wo kann ich festlegen, welcher User sich mit welchem Passwort einloggen darf?
2. Was trage ich z.B. bei Eclipse in meinem o.a. Fall ein bei a) Host b) RepositoryPath c) User d) Password?
3. Wo stelle ich den Connection Type (pserver/ext/extssh) beim CVSNT ein?

Alternativ: Wo gibt es ein CVSNT-for-Dummies?


----------



## matdacat (22. November 2005)

Witzig, ich hab mich auch gerade heute mit der Installation von CVSNT gequält. Und auch ich habs nicht auf Anhieb verstanden. Werd wohl aufgrund von Zeitknappheit erst am Wochenende weiterexperimentieren können. Viel Erfolg  

ps. Vielleicht finden wir ja hier  was Brauchbares.


----------



## Thomas Kuse (22. November 2005)

Alle Antworten zur Installation eines CVS - Servers gibts hier:

http://weblog.cemper.com/a/200307/28-cvs-version-control-on-windows-in-10-minutes.php

 oder hier.
http://www.devguy.com/fp/cfgmgmt/cvs/cvs_admin_nt.htm


----------



## Snape (23. November 2005)

Danke für die Antwort.
Sieht ja nicht gerade einfach aus. :-o
Muss eh erst mal warten, habe eine andere Aufgabe bekommen...


----------



## Norbert Eder (23. November 2005)

CVSNT hat bei mir eigentlich nie wirklich Mucken gemacht. Durchs Setup durchklicken. Danach über das Verwaltungstool das Repository anlegen und einen gscheiten Client dazu (TortoiseCVS zum Beispiel). Die Verbindung ist dann noch ein wenig knifflig.

Ansonsten würde sich noch Subversion anbieten. Damit fahr ich zu Hause und hatte beim Install absolut keine Probleme. Hierfür gäbe es als Client den TortoiseSVN.


----------

